# Fahrradklau in HH



## kingmoe (14. September 2003)

Hallo,

mir ist gestern (also am Sa., 13.09.2003) mal wieder ein Bike geklaut worden. 
War zwar "nur" mein Alltagsrad, aber leider auch erst vor 4 Monaten von mir aufgebaut worden. Es stand in Hamburg vor der U-Bahn-Haltestelle Kellinghusenstraße. Dort ist bereits vor 3 oder 4 Wochen meine Frau beklaut worden, ihr sind diverse Teile vom MTB abgeschraubt worden. Falls jemand das Bike zufällig sieht, ich freue mich über jeden Hinweis - auch, wenn die Chancen eher gering sind. Vielleicht taucht es ja auch in Teilen bei ebay auf...

Hier eine Beschreibung:

Rahmen: Mountainbike-Rahmen aus Stahl (Cr-Mo) rot (RH 56 cm), Rahmennummer YC98D01031 / Gabel: GT Starrgabel, Cr-Mo, rot metallic / Laufräder: Felgen Rigida Zac 19 schwarz, Naben Shimano Deore / Reifen (vorne/hinten): Rubena V58 Slicks / Bremse hinten: Magura Evolution / Bremse vorne: Litech V-Brake / Vorbau: Cust-Tec, Alu, schwarz / Steuersatz: Geforce, schwarz / Lenker: No Name, Alu, silber / Griffe: Grip Shift / Sattel: Specialized Body Geometry / Sattelklemme: Acor Alu, silber / Sattelstütze: Wheeler Alutrax II, schwarz / Schaltwerk (Schaltung hinten): Shimano Deore, schwarz / Umwerfer (Schaltung vorne): Shimano STX / Schalthebel links: Grip Shift 600, 3-fach / Schalthebel rechts: Point Handyshift, 8-fach / Kurbelgarnitur: Shimano Alivio, silber / Schnellspanner: hi. Shimano, vo. Inbus gesichert / Flaschenhalter: No Name, Kunststoff, schwarz
Für Experten: Kassette: Shimano IG Rennradübersetzung, Kette Shimano HG / Innenlager: Shimano XT, 110 mm

Die Gabel ist jetzt also auch rot (aber anders, als der Rahmen, heller), der Vorbau ist jetzt schwarz und der Lenker silber. Sonst so wie auf dem Bild. Ach ja, schwarze Kunststoff-Schutzbleche habe ich letzte Woche noch montiert (hat sich ja echt gelohnt...).
Sehr prägnant ist das "Ringelschwänzchen" hinter der Sattelstange, da ich noch nicht dazu gekommen bin, die Magura-Leitung zu kürzen!


----------



## Maruk (14. September 2003)

Ich kann Deinen Schmerz über den Verlust Deines Bockes nachempfinden und möchte Dir mein aufrichtigstes Beileid aussprechen.

Selbstverständlich werde ich meine Augen offen halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (14. September 2003)

mein Mitgefühl hast Du auch.

Augen offen halten bringt manchmal was, obwohl ich glaube das das Rad nicht mehr Rot, geschweige denn noch alle Teile dran sind.

Christian


----------



## Wraith (15. September 2003)

Auch wenn die Chancen gering sind, würde ich mal bei eBay vorbeischauen.
So habe ich letztes Jahr mein SNowboard wiedergefunden.


----------



## kingmoe (15. September 2003)

Danke für das nette Feedback!

Ja, bei ebay sind schon mehrfach Einzelteile aus geklauten Rädern aufgetaucht und die Verkäufer dingfest gemacht worden. Allerdings ist es bei meinem Rad schwierig, da die Teile einzeln nicht sicher zu identifizieren sein dürften (außer dem Rahmen). Entdecke ich aber mehrere Einzelteile dort, die auch alle an dem gestohlenen Bike waren, dann knallts 

Nach dem ersten Ärger läuft jetzt die Vorbetreitung zum Neuaufbau eines Alltagsbikes auf Hochtouren. Lenkt ab und macht Spaß! Man muss ja auch wieder auf andere Gedanken kommen. Und ich will mir auch in Zukunft nicht von den Zocker-Banden vorschreiben lassen, dass ich nur noch mit einem alten Hollandrad durch HH fahren kann... An der U-Bahn lasse ich das neue Bike dann aber nicht mehr stehen...


----------



## kingmoe (16. September 2003)

JAAAAAAAA!

Der Fahrraddieb bzw. sein "Kunde" hatte nicht lange Freude an meinem Samstag geklauten Fahrrad! Heute rief ein Polizeibeamter vom Revier auf dem Steindamm an. Ein Junkie fuhr fröhlich mit meinem Bike durchs Bahnhofviertel St. Georg. O-Ton Polizist: "Der Mann passte nicht zum Fahrrad, da haben wir mal nachgefragt."
Mein Hobel hat zwar in 3 Tagen mehr gelitten als vorher in 4 Monaten (diverse Kratzer, ein Pedal kaputt, Steuersatz knirscht) doch das ist mir völlig egal. Es steht schon wieder warm und trocken im Keller!
Vielleicht zahlt die Versicherung ja noch das neue bzw. das alte Schloss, das wäre perfekt 
Ich bin aber auch so sehr glücklich, das Bike hatte ich schon abgeschrieben...


----------



## Wraith (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kingmoe _
> *JAAAAAAAA!
> 
> Der Fahrraddieb bzw. sein "Kunde" hatte nicht lange Freude an meinem Samstag geklauten Fahrrad! Heute rief ein Polizeibeamter vom Revier auf dem Steindamm an. Ein Junkie fuhr fröhlich mit meinem Bike durchs Bahnhofviertel St. Georg. O-Ton Polizist: "Der Mann passte nicht zum Fahrrad, da haben wir mal nachgefragt."*



Gratulation , aber eins würde mich jetzt doch interessieren.
Nichts gegen das Bike, aber welcher Typ ist für das Bike unpassend? - Ok Downhiller, aber...


----------



## Maruk (16. September 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch    Das ging ja schnell


----------



## kingmoe (16. September 2003)

So, wie ich den Polizisten verstanden habe, meinte er, dass er es komisch fand, dass ein total abgewrackter Typ aus der Drogenszene mit einem recht neu und vernünftig aussehenden - und für das Viertel sicher auch verhältnismäßig teuren - Bike unterwegs war - wo er sonst doch wahrscheinlich eher seine Kohle in den nächsten Schuss investieren würde...


----------



## Wraith (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kingmoe _
> *So, wie ich den Polizisten verstanden habe, meinte er, dass er es komisch fand, dass ein total abgewrackter Typ aus der Drogenszene mit einem recht neu und vernünftig aussehenden - und für das Viertel sicher auch verhältnismäßig teuren - Bike unterwegs war - wo er sonst doch wahrscheinlich eher seine Kohle in den nächsten Schuss investieren würde... *



Immer diese Vorurteile. 

Was ich auf jeden Fall noch versuchen würde, die Schäden (Pedal und so) bei der Versicherung geltend zu machen. Schließlich kann man ja schlecht mit einem Pedal fahren.


----------



## Mira (16. September 2003)

Echt diese bepissten Bullenschweine, das ist echt wahre Diskriminierung; demnächst muß man sich noch als wasweißichwas für 150E Sportschuhe rechtfertigen: Entschuldigung, aber Sie sehen nicht so aus, als ob Sie sich so teuere Schuhe leisten könnten, wir nehmen Sie fest wegen Verdachts auf Schuhdiebstahl, da krieg ich echt das Kotzen.

Trotzdem Glückwunsch zum Rad (ist ja eher selten).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *Echt diese bepissten Bullenschweine... *



Nanana


----------



## Rabbit (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *Echt diese bepissten Bullenschweine, das ist echt wahre Diskriminierung;*


Sorry Mira, aber in diesem Fall kann ich deinen Ärger nicht verstehen. Mir ist in Rothensburgort auch kürzlich so ein "Fall" augenscheinlich geworden. Da fuhr auch ein Typ auf einem Canondale, der sah wirklich nicht so aus, als "passe" das Rad zu ihm, und das hat mit Diskriminierung nichts zu tun! Leider fuhr der aber auf der anderen Strassenseite und war zu weit weg ...
Ich finde es eigentlich prima, wenn wenigstens die Polizei mal die Augen offen hält und solchen "Auffälligkeiten" nachgeht. In unserer Gesellschaft wird eh schon viel zu häufig einfach weggeschaut, so nach dem Motte "geht mich ja nichts an ..." (und das nicht nur auf Bikeklau o.ä. bezogen).

@kingmoe: Freut mich für dich. Endlich mal 'ne positive Meldung.


----------



## Wraith (16. September 2003)

Also, ich glaube als "Verursacher" dieser Diskriminierung muß ich dazu wohl Stellung nehmen!?
Meinem Kommentar war ein Smiley angehängt - also habe ich das nicht so gemeint.

"Bepisste Bullenschweine". Naja, sagen wir halt, dass Mira ein recht temperamentvolles Gemüt hat. Ist halt "normal" bei Fahrradkurieren (@Mira: Bist Du doch, oder?)

Das das Fahrrad überhaupt gefunden wurde wundert mich schon, liegt die Rate doch bei nahezu 0.

@Rabbit: Was die Bürger und das Hinschauen angeht, da stoße ich jetzt einen neuen Krieg an . Ist nur in Großstädten und in Hamburg ganz besonders so.

So, guts Nächtle.
Freut Euch beide (Mira und Rabbit) auf das Wochenende und gut is'.


----------



## kingmoe (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kingmoe _
> *... - wo er sonst doch wahrscheinlich eher seine Kohle in den nächsten Schuss investieren würde... *



Das war übrigens in meiner Rage von mir getextet und nicht von der Polizei, sorry. Ich denke auch, dass das eine zwiespältige Angelegenheit mit den Vorurteilen durch reines Betrachten von Leuten ist. Äußerlichkeiten können natürlich sehr täuschen. Allerdings kennen die Polizisten in diesem speziellen Viertel (Wer´s kennt, weiß ja wovon ich rede) ihre Pappenheimer, das könnt ihr mir glauben. Und in dem Fall war ich natürlich sehr froh, dass die Jungs in Grün so aufmerksam waren. Wäre es das Rad des Betroffenen gewesen, hätte er ja kurz darauf wieder weiterfahren können...


----------



## Mira (17. September 2003)

Meine Äußerungen bezogen sich auf's Prinzip, nicht auf den Einzelfall. 
Harry, was heißt denn bei Dir "passen"? Wenn's augenscheinlich nicht 'passt', verdächtigst Du dann gleich die betroffene Person einer illegalen Handlung, hier eines illegalen Beschaffung des Gegenstandes???
Das wäre dann nach meinem Verständnis Diskriminierung.

Glaubst Du, den jugendlichen Türken, die mit den fetten Benzen durch die Gassen von Altona brettern gehören den auch höchstpersönlich?
Da kommt niemand auf die Idee, daß das nicht auch ihre sind (sind's definitv nicht-weiß ich aus Erfahrung), oder verdächtigst Du die Halbwüchsigen des Autoklaus - nein, eben nur, wenn es sich um Menschen handelt, die aus der Norm fallen (aus welcher auch immer, und das tun Junkies in vielerlei Hinsicht)) und sich diese Tatsache nicht mit einer Handlung, bzw. Fahren eines bestimmten Rads verträgt: in Deinem Kopf!

Mein Verständnis von Diskriminierung. Ihr dürft ruhig ein anderes haben .


----------



## two2one (17. September 2003)

@Mira  Warte mal ab bis jemand deine arbeits rad klaut...

 
Gruss 
Nat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *Harry, was heißt denn bei Dir "passen"? Wenn's augenscheinlich nicht 'passt', verdächtigst Du dann gleich die betroffene Person einer illegalen Handlung, hier eines illegalen Beschaffung des Gegenstandes???*


Hallo Mira, ich weiß ja in etwa, wie Canondalefahrer(innen) aussehen, und es gibt halt Personen, die weichen von diesem Bild ab, 'passen' also nicht  
Und wenn das Erheben eines Verdachtes, in welcher Form und zu welcher Sache auch immer gleich den Tatbestand der Diskriminierung erfüllt, dann müßte man eigentlich alle Kriminologen genau dafür sofort einbuchten. Schließlich ist es deren Job, Verdachtsmomenten nachzugehen und aufzuklären. Insofern *passt*  dann wieder das Zitat:


> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *Echt diese bepissten Bullenschweine*



Ich schlage vor, dieses Thema am Wochenende bei einem Bierchen in geselliger Runde weiter zu diskutieren. Wird sicher 'interessant'


----------



## Maruk (17. September 2003)

Also Mira, ich glaube schon, dass Du Dich da etwas im Ton vergriffen hast. Wer, wenn nicht der Schutzmann im Revier, kennt seine "Pappenheimer" besser ? Ist doch gut, wenn er mit offenen Augen durch sein Revier streift und der Ede dingfest gemacht wird


----------



## Mira (18. September 2003)

"Schutzmann im Revier", man was bist Du denn für ein Romantisierungstyp?
Diese "Schutzmänner" verprügeln auch mal ganz gerne ihre "Pappenheimer" in den Hinterzimmern der Reviere, schon mal von gehört? (Wenn nicht, dann schlag mal die Nicht-Springer Tagespresse auf) 

Was die HH Bullen angeht, bin ich echt nicht gut auf die zu sprechen (und zwar schon weit vor meiner Kuriertätigkeit) - schade das der liebe Schill weg ist, erst wählen sie den alle einhellig, und dann verarscht er sie (hehe)...

Und ob ich mich "im Ton vergreif", Herr Oberlehrer, überlassen Sie doch bitte schön mir , ok?


----------



## two2one (18. September 2003)

Also ich habe auch nicht viel fur die polizei ubrich, aber ich muss sagen in vergleich zu die "Good Ol' Boys" in the US sind die Bullen hier gerade zu angelisch.

Mann weiss zu mindestens wo mann steht,
und wann die fahrrad deibe fassen, dann um so veil besser, da sind die mindessen nicht im hinter zimmer

Gguss
Nat


----------



## Edith L. (18. September 2003)

Es ist doch super, dass das Rad durch die Polizei sichergestellt worden ist!
Als kingmoe diesen thread eröffnete, haben die meisten sicherlich, und auch ich, gedacht, dass das Rad verschwunden bleibt. Um so erstaunlicher, als es wieder auftauchte. Super!!!   


MFG


----------



## Gerrit (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *
> Diese "Schutzmänner" verprügeln auch mal ganz gerne ihre "Pappenheimer" in den Hinterzimmern der Reviere, schon mal von gehört?  *



Da kommen mir förmlich die Tränen. Die armen Jungs haben vermutlich auch gar nichts getan, sind unschuldig wie ein Neugeborenes und werden einfach so von den bösen, bösen Polizisten verkloppt. Ja, es ist eine schlechte Welt, wie sollen die armen Fahrraddiebe, Bankräuber, Vergewaltiger und Autoknacker denn ihrer Lieblingsbeschäftigung nachgehen? 
Wechsle doch einfach vom Kurierjob in die Politik und schaff' die Polizei ab, damit auch ja keinem Kriminellen etwas geschieht oder er gar unwürdig behandelt wird. Denn das geht ja nun wirklich nicht, hm? 

gerrit


----------



## kingmoe (18. September 2003)

Obwohl ich durchaus ein Freund offener Diskussionen und vom austausch kontroverser Meinungen bin, wollte ich hier eigentlich keinen Gesellschafts-Ethik-Thread aufmachen. 
Allerdings hat natürlich auch die Einschätzung bestimmter Personen bzw. Personengruppen durch reine Äußerlichkeiten sicher einiges Diskussionspotenzial. Soweit ich den Polizisten aber verstanden habe, war der besagter Radler den Beamten nicht unbekannt, was sicher auch zu der - zugegeben plakativen - Einschätzung "passt nicht zum Rad" geführt hat.
Ich habe mit der Polizei in meinem Leben auch wechselnde Erfahrungen gemacht, im Ganzen aber eher positive. Am Ende kommt es immer wieder auf denselben Nenner: Wo Menschen eingesetzt sind, können und werden immer wieder auch Fehler passieren.


----------



## Rabbit (18. September 2003)

kingmoe hatte das erste und letzte Wort in diesem Thread, *PUNKT*

Wir freuen uns alle, daß das Rad wieder da ist!

>>Closed


----------

